# Barna railway tunnel, abandoned,co. Limerick, Ireland.



## Faing (Apr 25, 2010)

Just a wee one here, we was going to try an walk to Barna station or wots left of it to take some pics for a pal ofm ine who was born there, his dad was staton master for many ryears. so me and herself set off from the East side of the hill to
go throght the tunnel and walk on to the old house. but it had rained heavy overnight, no surprise there then as it is in the west of the land of guinness and rain.but we were not [prepared for the ground been so wet, it was lika a river on the old railway cut and we never had us wellys with us so we just took a few of the tunnel and headed off down Tralee for the afternon.
So here ye go, just a few of Barna Tunnel, part of the disused North Kerry Railway. sorry if its a bit boring, i will go back some time with me scuba gear.....haha
Thankyou for looking, sorry itsa little short on content


Tunnel entrance East












Looking out











passing point for workers





















I like this, it was the one of the few bit of evdense that there was ever track here











herself often see things that i dont, can anyone lse see faces in the last 2 pics?












Thankyou for looking, sorry itsa little short on content


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 25, 2010)

Doesnt matter about being short on content Mate, those shots are bloody awesome! Well done!


----------



## Labb (Apr 25, 2010)

What a beautifull place. Sorry it is too fare away from where I live. Very good pictures. Have you got some pictures of the station ?


----------



## Faing (Apr 25, 2010)

no pics as yet but heres a link to a irish rail enthusiasts site with a cople of pics, one old and one fairly recnt ones.

http://eiretrains.com/Photo_Gallery/B/Barnagh/slides/Barnagh Station2.html


----------



## Deegee99 (Apr 26, 2010)

I really don't like to admit this but....... yes I can see faces


----------



## tonyque2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bet that would have been a spectacular journey in its time - and yes I can see faces too !!
Nice pics by the way. Thank you for posting.


----------



## chaoticreason (May 8, 2010)

Great shots my good man,I wish all my photos taken in darkness would come out half as good your pictures do,hats off.
It is funny how we can see faces in almost anything,clouds,rocks,trees,even a can of paint thrown at wall holds a thousand looks.It can't just be all that LSD,we must be biologically hard wired to pick out human like characteristics from all that surrounds us.
Ireland certainly seems like a great place for untouched sites.It also gets some excellent surf,the next time I'm thinking of Jetting of somewhere for some waves,I think I should make it to Ireland.I guess it is not called the Emerald Isle for nothing.


----------

